# funny-ish view of mild depression



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

She says it is due to not valuing rest in our culture, but only work. My link


----------



## FacelessJane (Apr 1, 2011)

Good find. I pretty much agree with the author - our culture of wanting 'more more more' is unsustainable, for the individual and the society. Guess I need to erase my mom's voice from my thoughts and learn how to be satisfied... and hopefully get back to being myself during the process.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I am currently not trying to erase the "more more more" thing but instead trying to appreciate just resting....


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

I highly, highly doubt this current depression that I am experiencing has to do with "more, more, more"...


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah to be honest I don't think she's too right either, that's why I called it "funny" although I guess it might be true for the overall atmosphere of things for some people.


----------

